# Classifica Serie A 3 settembre 2022



## admin (3 Settembre 2022)

La nuova classifica di Serie A al termine di Lazio Napoli 1-2

Milan 11
Napoli 11
Atalanta 10
Roma 10
Inter 9
Juventus 9
Lazio 8
Torino 7
Udinese 7
Fiorentina 6
Salernitana 5
Sassuolo 5
Spezia 4
Empoli 3
Lecce 2
Bologna 2
Hellas Verona 2
Sampdoria 2
Cremonese 0
Monza 0


----------



## Gamma (3 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La nuova classifica di Serie A al termine di Milan - Inter 3-2
> 
> Milan 11
> Atalanta 10
> ...


Ragazzi, ma perché festeggiate??
Io sto ancora aspettando che Dumfries completi la rimessa laterale...


GRANDI!!! SEMPRE FORZA MILAN!!!

Forza così, melme a casa, gli ingiocabili della ceppa!!!


----------



## Swaitak (3 Settembre 2022)

Mai come oggi aspetto la gazzetta di domani


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La nuova classifica di Serie A al termine di Milan - Inter 3-2
> 
> Milan 11
> Atalanta 10
> ...


Per quel che vale, direi che 3 vittorie e 2 pareggi nelle prime 5 considerando derby e atalanta in trasferta possono starci. 
Abbiamo rimediato all'obbrobrio di Sassuolo.
Ora testa bassa e pedalare, arriveranno momenti in cui potremo fare filotto e questa Juve non è imbattibile


----------



## Viulento (3 Settembre 2022)

Inter strafavorita. Rosa migliore di tutte. Allenatore top, dirigenti superiori, giornalai skillatissimi.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La nuova classifica di Serie A al termine di Milan - Inter 3-2
> 
> Milan 11
> Atalanta 10
> ...



Bella classifica


----------



## admin (3 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La nuova classifica di Serie A al termine di Milan - Inter 3-2
> 
> Milan 11
> Atalanta 10
> ...


.


----------



## Solo (3 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La nuova classifica di Serie A al termine di Milan - Inter 3-2
> 
> Milan 11
> Atalanta 10
> ...


+2 su Juve e Inter avendo avuto Derby + trasferta a Bergamo.

Bene così, peccato solo per lo schifo di Sassuolo.


----------



## Buciadignho (3 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La nuova classifica di Serie A al termine di Milan - Inter 3-2
> 
> Milan 11
> Atalanta 10
> ...


Sono solo a -2, incredibile come Monza, Lecce e Spezia li tengono a galla. Le sole due avversarie serie li hanno purgati con 3 gol. Mannaggia a loro...


----------



## admin (3 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La nuova classifica di Serie A al termine di Lazio Napoli 1-2
> 
> Milan 11
> Napoli 11
> ...


.


----------



## SoloMVB (3 Settembre 2022)

Non guardo la classifica,mi frega nulla,perché se faremo come oggi non ci sarà niente per nessuno,nonostante continui a pensare che faranno di tutto per mandare lo scudetto a torino.


----------



## First93 (3 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La nuova classifica di Serie A al termine di Lazio Napoli 1-2
> 
> Milan 11
> Napoli 11
> ...


Piano con l'euforia, l'indah deve ancora giocare col Bologna, ci sono davanti in classifica.


----------



## Rudi84 (3 Settembre 2022)

First93 ha scritto:


> Piano con l'euforia, l'indah deve ancora giocare col Bologna, ci sono davanti in classifica.


Comunque se giocano così è facile che la perdano ancora anche senza radu


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La nuova classifica di Serie A al termine di Lazio Napoli 1-2
> 
> Milan 11
> Napoli 11
> ...


peccato non aver vinto a sassuolo. con 3 punti lì eravamo belli lanciati. e invece purtroppo siamo tutti li.


----------



## Tobi (4 Settembre 2022)

La situazione punti rispetto all'anno scorso giocando le stesse partite:

Milan Udinese +2
Atalanta Milan -2
Milan Bologna +2
Sassuolo Milan -2
Milan Inter +2

L'anno scorso dalle stesse partite avevamo fatto 9 punti, quest'anno 11. 

Farò questa statistica dopo ogni giornata


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (4 Settembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Non guardo la classifica,mi frega nulla,perché se faremo come oggi non ci sarà niente per nessuno,nonostante continui a pensare che faranno di tutto per mandare lo scudetto a torino.


Nel centenario degli Agnelli, stanne certo. Ci proveranno in tutti i modi immaginabili... Solo Allegri può fermarli.


----------



## Simo98 (4 Settembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> peccato non aver vinto a sassuolo. con 3 punti lì eravamo belli lanciati. e invece purtroppo siamo tutti li.


Però abbiamo incontrato l'Atalanta, l'Inter, il Sassuolo e l'Udinese, queste ultime due squadre ostiche per tutti


----------



## Roger84 (4 Settembre 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Sono solo a -2, incredibile come Monza, Lecce e Spezia li tengono a galla. Le sole due avversarie serie li hanno purgati con 3 gol. Mannaggia a loro...


Cremonese a posto del Monza ma il succo del discorso nn cambia: hanno incontrato praticamente le 3 squadre più scarse del campionato (manca solo il Monza) e come hanno incontrato una buona squadra come la Lazio e un'ottima squadra ovvero noi, hanno preso 6 goal. Fantastico!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (4 Settembre 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Non guardo la classifica,mi frega nulla,perché se faremo come oggi non ci sarà niente per nessuno,nonostante continui a pensare che faranno di tutto per mandare lo scudetto a torino.



Lo penso anche io, ma in questo momento potrebbero solamente intervenire facendo iniziare le partite della juve con già 2 goal di vantaggio a favore dei rubentini  

Per questo dobbiamo mettere fieno in cascina e non fare più cahate come fatte quelle contro sassuolo e atalanta


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La nuova classifica di Serie A al termine di Lazio Napoli 1-2
> 
> Milan 11
> Napoli 11
> ...


*12 secieralubamba e un elettricista per il blackout.

EDIT.


----------



## kekkopot (4 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La nuova classifica di Serie A al termine di Lazio Napoli 1-2
> 
> Milan 11
> Napoli 11
> ...


Non vedo al primo posto gli ingiocabili, imbattibili, impareggiabili.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (4 Settembre 2022)

E intanto siamo a 21 risultati utili consecutivi in campionato, poco più di un intero girone senza sconfitte. Sempre culo, vero?


----------



## elpacoderoma (4 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> La nuova classifica di Serie A al termine di Lazio Napoli 1-2
> 
> Milan 11
> Napoli 11
> ...



Il Napoli spaventa.
Ha la forza di decidere le partite quando e come vuole.
Ieri la Lazio non ha avuto voce in capitolo.


----------

